# D39 vs .....



## programmer_94 (Jun 28, 2010)

Professional Magic Cube Lubricant (420ml)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_%28420ml%29-24271

and

Professional GuiShou Magic Cube Care Tool

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_GuiShou_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30059

which is better ???
some advices ??


----------



## Winball (Jun 28, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 28, 2010)

Winball said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344



How many cubes can you lube with one of those?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 28, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Winball said:
> 
> 
> > http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344
> ...



wooot. Maru lube is out! 

One bottle lasts pretty long. I only put in 2 drops every time I lube a 3x3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Winball said:
> ...



Thing is.. how many times a day do you lube your 3x3s


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 28, 2010)

i like this one:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Personal_Lubricant-21541


----------



## choza244 (Jun 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i like this one:
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Personal_Lubricant-21541



LOL, KY to lube cubes??? that's the one i use to stretch my ears , is it good for cubes??


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



Every 50 solves lol


----------

